# NSW, Ludicrous Sydney Snapper Session



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Launched yesterday for a quick late afternoon session to test my new livey tank. Swell was huge, barrelling over the reef, smashing the usual marks in white-water. With that, big tides, and northerly current, I was optimistic the snapper would be in close today- if only the swell would drop.

Kids rugby prevented an early start in the drizzle this morning with the usual suspects, so had to wait till early afternoon. Glad I did (not just because the showers cleared up).

First drift, hooked up a delicious looking pannie on the plastic. Dropped it yakside - spewing! Lost a feed! (turned out not to be a problem today).

Next drift, picked up a nice little 45cm red on the 10lb, and used the net this time. Dinner sorted.

Then pandemonium for the next couple of hours. With the little snap in the footwell, and a mangled plastic, I cast out the 15lb. Crunched on the drop. Marked the spot. Then the heavy gear in free-spool started clicking. Engaged the drag, and felt the weight, almost rolled the yak. 
A few minutes later, I had a 45, 57 and 67 in my lap. WTF!










Revived and released the pannie, stuffed the other two into the fish bag (not easy), reorganised, then north 400m for another drift over mark no.21.

Same again - triple hook-up, landed 2 (retired the 10lb). Released a 65cm and 55cm red.










Back again, rang Southerly, but was interrupted. Smoked on the 15lb.

Picked up a 70cm on the next drift, but no room for her in the bag, so back she went, and watched her swim away. Great feeling!










Hooked another nice red on the plastic, but the overhead fired up again, set the drag to "king" strike without taking it out of the holder to continue the fight with the first fish. But it didn't stop the brute, had the yak wheeling sideways. Must have been a BIG king - eventually shredded the 40lb leader. Don't think I could have gone any harder.

Back to the mark, more snapper - how many do you want?




























Called the boys over to join the fun, but the news wasn't good. Reports that Harold was fishing out there too, so it was pumpkin time for the yakkers.

More than a dozen landed, plus a few reefings. Once in a lifetime session for me.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That _is_ ludicrous Tom. What a difference a few hours can make, congratulations mate.


----------



## nosman88 (Jun 18, 2011)

You know its a good day when your throwing fish like that back. Well done


----------



## pipnosis (Aug 5, 2009)

Nice one. Paradise eh? Releasing 70cm snapper. Does it get any better?


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Great work Tom.
Don't let Harold catch you nicking all his fish


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Gonna be calling you Snappy Tom from now on mate!

Excellent session.

Marty


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

Sessions like that are why people get hooked on kayak fishing.


----------



## KingDan (Feb 25, 2011)

Well done mate, bet you have a smile ear to ear for a few days now. They are some nice fish and to get the chance to throw some even better back is a good feeling.

Dan


----------



## Stevie (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome! Very jealous after my meagre winter efforts lately.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

I have nothing to add except - :shock:


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Top dream session , it dosnt get any better than that and congratulations on returning such good fish to be caught another day , karma was with you my friend


----------



## steveanderson (Apr 10, 2011)

What a great session! Don't you just love those days. Great pics too, bet they will be tasty.
Nice one.


----------



## Boosh (Jan 17, 2011)

Brilliant.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

What - Another livey tank... :shock:

I'm still on my same prototype from 2 years ago, the one that still hasn't had a livey in it.

Oh, nice catch of reds by the way. I bet the tinnie guys at the ramp had daggers in their eyes! Tell 'em shit by the way or else half of Sydney's boaties will be on your marks :twisted:

Rick


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Awesome session mate! Next time you release 70cm fish though, give them directions to Brissie!


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks for the call Tom, I was dearly tempted to drop everything and head back out but I just could not manage it. You put in the hours and hard work so you deserve everyone of those lovely reds.

I don't know why they were not around in the morning, maybe we did not cover your exact spot. That current sure was screaming south, I finding myself a few hundered meters south of my marks all the time despite the 5kts of southerly pushing me in the other direction, natures drouge i guess.

Was Harold spotted yesterday afternoon? The best I could do was a mid sized bronzie.

David


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Blow me away Tom. That's fantastic.
Next time I'm not getting up at 4:00am, I'll just drag my arse out of bed in the afternoon and clean up. I can do my beach landings in the dark then.


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Awesome stuff Tom!! Good to see the hard yards paying off with such a memorable session, I'm both pleased for you and insanely jealous 
Give me a bell next time you're planning a longy session, I'm itching to get back out there (provided there's no more than 0.5m swell, blue sky, and 1-2kts of breeze  )


----------



## luresrule (May 19, 2009)

Mark 21 eh.Keep that one close to the chest.Conghrats on a surreal session,bet that double hook up had your
back screaming,feel sorry for ya........not  
Cheers Shane


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Thats a superb snapper session, well done.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks fellas - hope it inspires you to get your yaks out on the water on these cold cloudy winter days.

Couple of things to add:

The fish were hanging tightly in one small area around mark #21 (Rick, that's 450m SSE of "Murd's Mark" - keep it under your singlet). The current was raging so it was a 400m trip back after each fight. But barren everywhere else. Go figure. There were half a dozen yaks plus a few boats out there catching the odd rat at the usual spots , but nobody else was onto snaps. SBD, DAC, Avayak, Southerly, Paulb - they might have been hanging at that patch in the morning too.

Yep, reputable reports of Harold swimming up to one of the boats.

Baz, you might be right about the "karma", but I've been copping a hammering from friends and family for not bringing a few more fresh white fillets home.

Was trumped at the cleaning table by two 20kg plus blue-eye cod, a metre-plus king, and monster snap. (Nice one Mike!)

Next objective: find out what smoked me.


----------



## Junior (Nov 7, 2010)

Sounds like fun haha congratulations still think Sydney Snapper fishing isn't as good as woolgoolga?? haha


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Great session Tom. Well done. We seem to do better on the snaps over here when its a bit rough too.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Well done Tom, you hit the jackpot! Even better that you left a few for next time.


----------

